# Ken Eubanks



## calmone (Jan 8, 2006)

Ken Eubanks dies in bowling green, Ky. Ken was the Bluegrass National Championship tournament promoter one of the largest tournaments in the U.S.
I dont know much about Ken's degrees or schools. I did know him and he was a great martial artists. Some of our students were at his tournament a couple of years ago. They didnt have the right gear and Ken went and got the equipment for them for free. He told the kids to keep it. My condolences to his family.


----------



## kenpo0324 (Jan 8, 2006)

. :asian:


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 8, 2006)

I did not know Ken but I competed way back in the day against
his son Marty Eubanks and he was a nice guy.  My condolences
to the family.

Brian R. VanCise
www.instinctiveresponsetraining.com


----------



## arnisador (Jan 8, 2006)

.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 8, 2006)

.
:asian:


----------



## Henderson (Jan 8, 2006)

.


----------



## Rick Wade (Jan 8, 2006)

.


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Jan 9, 2006)

.


----------



## shesulsa (Jan 9, 2006)

.


----------



## Sin (Jan 9, 2006)

I go to Kenny Hester's tournaments in Bullet County, and they have had a few moments of silence to mourn Ken's passing...I never met him, and I am sorry I never had the honor...


----------



## Andrew Evans (Feb 23, 2006)

I just found out that Mr. Ken Eubanks passed away.

Too often, we attend a tournament where someone performs exceptionally well and gets a standing ovation from the crowd but doesnt even place. Mr. Eubanks avoided that kind of political nonsense. He was very instrumental in keeping tournaments fun.

Thank you Mr. Eubanks for setting a fine example for all of us to follow. God Bless You.


----------



## Sam (Feb 23, 2006)

We used to go to his tournament every year.


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 24, 2006)

.

I can't figure out why the name sounds familiar to me...


----------

